# Manhattan Club Parking



## AKE (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there anywhere reasonable close by to park for a few days?  In the past we have left our car at the airport and taken a cab in but this time we will need to have access to our car for a few days? TIA


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 13, 2007)

AKE said:


> Is there anywhere reasonable close by to park for a few days?  In the past we have left our car at the airport and taken a cab in but this time we will need to have access to our car for a few days? TIA



Your best choice is not to bring the car into the city. Parking is expensive, driving is a nightmare.  We leave ours in NJ and take a ferry over most of the time.


----------



## xnavyss (Aug 13, 2007)

I would recommend parking at the Weehawken, NJ ferry Parking Lot and take the ferry over.

The ferry ride is only about 10 minutes.



Joe


----------



## Conan (Aug 13, 2007)

You can rent a car from Budget or Avis, one-way from various suburban locations (including the NY area airports) to dropoff in Manhattan.  Booked online in advance you'll pay $60 to $90 or so for up to 24 hours. 

[Budget has a location on West 49th street, walking distance to MC.]


----------



## BKnTsDad (Aug 13, 2007)

The Manhattan Club provides Valet parking for a fee.  Pull up to the entrance on 56th and wait a minute or two.  They're always ready at normal checkin times.  If no one shows up, send one of your party inside to ask the concierge or the front desk.  It is not cheap though.

Warning ... if your car is your baby, you may want to investigate other alternatives.  My truck came home with some nice scrapes that were not present when dropped off.  Fortunately, I treat my own vehicles worse than any valet ever could (I used to be a valet in college ) so I didn't care.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 13, 2007)

AKE,

Also check out www.nycgarages.com

great site for comparison parking price info



Richard

P.S. I see they've now added Boston and Philly, in addition to NYC


----------



## AKE (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info... I also called the MC and the rate is $30 / 24 hours  (Ouch)


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 13, 2007)

AKE said:


> Thanks for the info... I also called the MC and the rate is $30 / 24 hours  (Ouch)



And don't think that post about the lack of care your vehicle gets is a joke - it is not.


----------



## AKE (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering how much damage do they do to cars at the MC?  Is the parking secure at the MC? (we are driving our son to college and we would like to leave some of his cheaper stuff in the parked car as he can't get into the dorm for a couple of days but if need be, we will lug it all into our room at the MC)


----------



## BKnTsDad (Aug 16, 2007)

AKE said:


> Just wondering how much damage do they do to cars at the MC?



My damage was minor, but noticable.  If I was a "car guy" I'd have flipped.  Last time I was there I saw the valets drive a car in reverse as fast as it could go up 56th street to the garage entrance.  Notable not only for the abuse on the vehicle but because they were basically going the wrong way on one way street to avoid driving around the block ... welcome to New York.



> Is the parking secure at the MC? (we are driving our son to college and we would like to leave some of his cheaper stuff in the parked car as he can't get into the dorm for a couple of days but if need be, we will lug it all into our room at the MC)



I wouldn't recommend it.  How secure is it ... not very.  It's a closed garage on 56th street, but given the above observation of what the valet's do to your vehicle, I doubt they'll be any more concerned with your son's stuff.  It may be perfectly fine, but if it was me, I wouldn't take the chance.  If your car has a trunk and a valet key with no access to the trunk you might be ok.


----------



## AKE (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmmm... thanks for the info.... if we do park it there then I will be sure to have it noted that there is no damage when they take the car but I think the better alternative would be to remove the stuff from the car and park it in a safer location (last time we parked at Newark airport for the week and had no problems).


----------



## MoiAl (Aug 18, 2007)

I've had no problems with parking at the MC, sure it's $30 a day, but you're in NY and parking anywhere is going to be at least $20, so look at it as how much more do you have to pay rather than the overall cost. On one of the occassions my front license plate was missing when the car came back. I don't know when it went missing but the head bell hop was right there to have things sorted out.


----------



## baguiogal (Aug 30, 2007)

Valet parking at the MC for club members was $28/24hrs as of month of July. Best deal so far. :whoopie:


----------



## brother coony (Aug 30, 2007)

I use the MC valet parking about 15 to 30 times a year, and never once has there been any damadge on my vehicles, 3 years ago there were complain of damadge to some vehicle and the MC switch garage because of that, I will be there this labor day weekend and who knows my luck may just not hold up 
   I am an owner and is allowed to use the Club ameniets 365 days per.yr including valet parking ,and do

brother c


----------

